# Audi Wins Le Mans Series Race at Silverstone



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Silverstone – After the triumph at the 24 Hours of Le Mans and the early title win in the American Le Mans Series, AUDI AG performed another feat with the Audi R10 TDI diesel sportscar: At the 1000-kilometre race at Silverstone (Great Britain), Audi Sport Team Joest – clinching victory as well as fourth place – secured also the champion’s title in the European Le Mans Series (LMS).
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Wins Le Mans Series Race at Silverstone ([email protected])*

You could almost sense that with the Audis being so close in qualifying and during the race that the Peugeot guys could choke. And when they did, everything seemed to self destruct-Minassian totaled the #7 Pug, allegedly because Peugeot management heard that McNish thought that the #8 was leaking fluid, and they told Nic to push. It also didn't help that Primat was right behind Nic at the time, either.
And Sarrazin tried to do the same move that McNish made early in the race. Allan made it stick, Stepane didn't, and from there not ever his WRC experience would save him from wadding up the 908.
Just like Le Mans, Peugoet blew it in the 11th hour when everthing was within their grasp, leaving Audi in this instance to collect all the hardware. Kinda makes one wonder what PLM will be like, since the R10 seems happier in the ALMS than in the LMS, and now that Pug's entry is down to only one car, due to parts shortages that have resulted from running 3 cars at Le Mans, and totaling 3 cars in four months(granted, Audi has gone through a couple of tubs at Mosport and Detroit, but they have plenty of spares, and the tubs weren't totaled, but were obviously dinged and craked, and definenlty beyond repair at the track when it happened).
So it seems that Peugeot will go into PLM out numbered, and, perhaps, out-gunned(maybe not on speed, but the R10s and the 908 should be well matched in ALMS trim, if Silverstone was anything to go by).


----------

